# Rimless Tank Options



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Heyooo,

I've been lurking for a few weeks now, but first discovered the forums back in College when I assembled a 55g Mbuna tank. That was about 6 years ago, and that tank has since been moved to my parents house, disassembled, and sold on craigslist .

So, I get to start over!

I'm looking for a rimless/frameless aquarium similar to the ADAs. Preferably in the 40-55 gallon range, but with a length no more than 45" and depth no more than 18". I could make anything less than that work, as well. I'm going for a minimalist look with the tank sitting on what appears to be a granite counter top instead of the typical stand.

Anywho, those ADA tanks are pretty expensive ($499 for the 48 gallon "90-P"). I have seen alternatives offered by the likes of GlassCages, but it seems like there are quality issues with those tanks. I'm prepared to spend the money on an ADA rimless if that is my only option, but I was hoping there would be some other suggestions. Anything and everything is welcomed!

Also, any advice on how to achieve my minimalist goals? Here is my plan so far:
I'm installing some custom cabinetry that will act as a granite-topped bar with a wine fridge. I was thinking that I would install matching cabinets on the opposite wall, mirroring the bar. I'd add the necessary supports to ensure the cabinets can handle the weight of the fish tank, and have holes cut out of the granite to feed the canister filter tubing through, as well as any power cords. Any thoughts on how to make the filter intake/output less terrible to look at? I was thinking of feeding the tube through some antiqued bronze fittings so that it all matches the hardware in the rest of the room.

I'm also open to suggestions on filtration, but like I said, I'm planning on a canister. My last tank had a Marineland Magnum350 (which I actually got for Christmas when I was like 10 years old  Was happy to see they still exist, haha). But was thinking of moving to Eheim or Fluval. I plan on keeping an overstocked mbuna tank, agian.

Sorry for the long post, but I look forward to your advice! Thanks!


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua_Cub ... RC-vi.html


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aqu ... 9740010101


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Figured I'd add a pic of the old (very old) tank. My father and I made the stand to match their country-esque styled kitchen. I wish they had a better camera, because it looked so much better in person. Still, there are a lot of improvements that could have been made 










Thanks for the advice so far! PS, Zimmy, I saw your tank in the first few pages of the "rate the tank above you" thread ---amazing!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

All-Glass 75's come with 1/2" on the old ones, and I have one w/out the bracing up and running for years. Go thick on the glass, do the prep work, think slow, and you will have the tank of your dreams.

You CAN do it! :thumb:

ps. google 'euro bracing'


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Crude said:


> PS, Zimmy, I saw your tank in the first few pages of the "rate the tank above you" thread ---amazing!


Thanks for the compliment but you might be giving me credit for someone else's tank (mine doesn't actually appear till page 135).


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

zimmy said:


> Crude said:
> 
> 
> > PS, Zimmy, I saw your tank in the first few pages of the "rate the tank above you" thread ---amazing!
> ...


I went from page 135 to page 1.... either way I remember the tank! Just not what page it was on, haha.


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been exploring, and I'm ending up a little overwhelmed with all of the options I have. All of the equipment for my last tank was purchased when I was about ten years old using my measeley allowance. Seems my options have expanded quite a bit now that I'm employed 

I found this at the LFS:










I was told it was a 60g Deep Sea Aquatics tank, but I can't find anything similar on their website. Any ideas? It is a quality stand, which also happens to match the stain and style of my living room furniture. I'm pretty sold on this, but it leads me to ask the following question:

What do I do with an overflow? The tank is pre-drilled, and as I'd mentioned earlier, I had _thought_ I would go with a nice canister filter. Are the two compatible? Do I need to have a sump? I like the idea of the sump, too, because I could hide all of my equipment, but would I be getting in over my head?

Anything else I need to be thinking about?

As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

You could do a canister and sump, but I don't think you can run a canister off drilled overflows. For a 60G a sump isn't necessary, it isn't technically needed for any size tank. But if it already comes drilled with the overflow and you could fit a decent sized (20+) tank in the stand easily enough I say why not?


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Sumps are easy. Well, let me clarify, I never even saw a sump in person, then I bought a 100G glass with overflow, and a 60G acrylic off CL, and I am in the process of building a monster bio filter, something like 300G capacity wiht only about 130G of water. With all that space, I can plant the sump, and/or use it as a time out or grow out tank, too. It's all set up and running to check for leaks before I build it into a wall, so I am being extra careful.

All my equipment, menaing ALL of it, is going in the sump except for a single return pipe to power my UGJS, pump, heater, etc.

With all that glass, and nowhere to hide anything, with some planning, that could be a super clean tank. IF they can help me do it, the guys here can certainly help you set this up.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks like a nice tank. Lucky you are able to get a rimless tank at your LFS. If I wanted one I would have to put in a special order. And if you are wondering about size, take the measurements of the tank in inches and do a simple math equation. (LxWxH)x.004=#of gallons.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a Deep Blue Professional frag tank. They have some nice dimension tanks that no one else makes as of right now. They are going to release standard, rimmed and non overflow tanks of the same dimensions in the near future, according to an email I received from them after inquiring. Two that really caught my eye were the 48x24x12 and 48x18x14. Both are great for those with head room issues on racks, like myself. The only downside is the price. The latter will be $179 according to one LFS I visit. Here's a PDF of the catalog:

http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1967536/dow ... 062911.pdf


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

My LFS has this tank on display, really nice tank. I'm going to set up a 25g cube next year, thinking about buying a deep blue tank.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

DrgRcr said:


> That is a Deep Blue Professional frag tank. They have some nice dimension tanks that no one else makes as of right now. They are going to release standard, rimmed and non overflow tanks of the same dimensions in the near future, according to an email I received from them after inquiring. Two that really caught my eye were the 48x24x12 and 48x18x14. Both are great for those with head room issues on racks, like myself. The only downside is the price. The latter will be $179 according to one LFS I visit. Here's a PDF of the catalog:
> 
> http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1967536/dow ... 062911.pdf


These Deep Blue products look amazing, I want some now :lol:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

That makes 2 of us! :drooling:


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all! I'll keep you updated on my progress


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Made the plunge:









90g Fluval Frontier w/ a Fluval 405.

Decor not included, which is fine because its not at all what my Cichild tank will look like 

Here is what it looked like lastnight, after adding 90lbs of Carib Sea. I'll just pretend its a snowy mountain scene for now.










Its a bit clearer this morning, but has a ways to go.

I had added 100lbs of PFS, and was not happy with the color (or particulates). Removing 100+ lbs of sand and water from a tank is not fun. Once I'd had enough with siphoning/scooping, I broke out the shop vac and made short work of it 

Next comes a whole bunch of gray river rock!


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Would I have issues with the following:

- Pseudotropheus demasoni
- Labidochromis caeruleus
- Melanochromis auratus (or another Melanochromis?)

How many fish should I have in a 90g? As mentioned earlier, my previous tank was only 55g. The "cookie cutter" suggestions only go up to 75g.

Thanks!


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

More questions, sorry!

Any tips on how to get even green algae growth like shown (on a much smaller scale), below?










I plan to have a hardscape with large gray river rock (piled w/crevices and alone), and would love to throw some green in, especially if the fish enjoy it.

thanks!


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Fixing pics...

Anyone have any advice on my last two questions (Algae growth and stocking?)

(Does this forum not allow editing of prior posts?)

In store:









Water test:









Cloudy Mess:









Just added my rocks (or the beginnings of them). Will post new pics soon, probably with more questions and more requests for advice .

Thanks!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Crude said:


> Anyone have any advice on my last two questions (Algae growth and stocking?)


Algae growth in your tank is the result of a combination of factors. It's finding the right balance of having lights that mimic sunlight on for a sufficient number of hours per day coupled with the excess nutrients provided by the waste from your fish.

My tank is moderately stocked and I have LED lights that I keep on for two five hour shifts per day. I also have a fair number of plants but they're all too slow growing to be able to outcompete the algae for nutrients. My rocks are covered with algae and I guess because of the angle of the lights I have very little algae on my glass.

Most people don't have much trouble growing algae without even trying. 



> (Does this forum not allow editing of prior posts?)


You can only edit for one hour after you've posted.


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Zimmy! I'd like to switch over to LEDs (both for "day light" and "moon light"). My fluorescent seem awfully bright right now.

Water still has some clearing up to do, but here's where I am now:

























Just my first go. I want to find some additional rocks - all dark gray - and maybe remove some of the ones that are lighter/red/brown.

Any suggestions?

Also, for those in Houston, what do you guys generally do to your tap water? I'll eventually be going with African Cichilds, but my "test" danios are dying off, despite ok temps, ph and amonia levels.

Thanks!


----------

